# Guess the colour.



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Firstly she isn't mine nore did I take the photo just found her whilst surfing the internet.
If you have seen her before and know her colour please don't comment let other people have a shot.
So here she is give it your best shot.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Chesnut appy


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

nope


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Pally?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wrongs again lol


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I will give you a clue appearances can be deseptive


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was originally thinking flaxen chestnut or pally... silver bay maybe? The legs don't look right for it, but I'm running out of guesses


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Red Dun?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

All wrong so far


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Amber champagne?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Err... meant to say gold champagne. Chestnut + champagne to be exact


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope, try thinking different base colour, I have seen baby photos of her and she has basically canged colour but if I posted them then it would give too muvh away. She is base colour + dilution/modifier + Appy


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We all give up...

Now give us the answer! LoL.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay I surpose it's time for me to got to bed now any way.

Drum role please.
.
..
...
....
She is
.
..
...
Black Dun tested Ee and Dd
This is her at 3.5 months








Appaloosa Sport Horse Ava More Photos


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

She's a grulla. I've seen her before. Her color in the first picture is because of the Appy genes.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, That's weird...

Perfect example of how you can't assume the color based off of what your eyes see.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Grulla is Black Dun over here is Britian we call it black or blue dun rather than Grulla/Grullo


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Grulla is Black Dun over here is Britian we call it black or blue dun rather than Grulla/Grullo


That's what it is, dun on black. The name grulla/grullo comes from a bird with the same name that is the same shade of blue-gray as a black dun.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

At that is a perfect example as why guessing base coats of appaloosas is a major pain in the rear.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone got any idea of the actual gene that causes this because I think it is cool and I kind of love the coat colour she is now.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

rbarlo - it's the appy genes. They love to mess with a black base colour. I have seen a few like this mare, none this extreme, but always with a black base.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it just me or did the appy's coat pattern change from her baby pic to what it is now?
Could it be that those were really two different horses?


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Coat patterns can change, especially a foals. I've seen some that were 'blanketed' shed out in their early years to be full on leopard.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Drifting said:


> Coat patterns can change, especially a foals. I've seen some that were 'blanketed' shed out in their early years to be full on leopard.


Ah ok. I didn't think that they could on Appys. I mean I know some foals are born solid and later develop patterns, but that's all


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think most appys are notorious for their coats changing. They'll roan/varnish out, or more dark spots will appear over the years, you never know with them!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

A leopard appy is born and doesnt "color out." If it colors out out it has varnish in addition to the blanket.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

A friend had a colt that was bay w/blanket and spots .. LOUD. The spring of his 3rd year ... he turned FIRE ENGINE RED .. I'm talking screaming chestnut .. all the way to the ground (of course with the same spots and blanket). People thought we were crazy when we said he was bay.

We suspect he was homozygous for black because he NEVER threw a red based baby .. even when bred to chestnuts.

NEVER NEVER NEVER assume anything with apps!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

NdAppy, sorry that is what I meant. Their dark color usually roans out and the spots that were underneath (if there are any) will show. 

Example, my weanling. I'm fully expecting the dark patches of hair to fade to blue roan. I can already see some spots that it was hiding underneath. That's all I meant


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Drifting said:


> NdAppy, sorry that is what I meant. Their dark color usually roans out and the spots that were underneath (if there are any) will show.
> 
> Example, my weanling. I'm fully expecting the dark patches of hair to fade to blue roan. I can already see some spots that it was hiding underneath. That's all I meant


Ah okay. Is that your filly as your profile pic?
I know I had an appy once, but she was already about 16yrs old, and we didn't have her long enough to see any changes. We only had her for 10 months before she died


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, that's my new boy! I don't have him yet, but I have tons of pictures and a video here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/appaloosa-colt-125113/

His Sire is a blue roan with a blanket, I think he's going to look a lot like him except with larger spots, and more of them.










I hope he stays darker, but I doubt it. In the video it already looked like his tail was turning white at the ends.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Drifting said:


> Yes, that's my new boy! I don't have him yet, but I have tons of pictures and a video here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/appaloosa-colt-125113/
> 
> His Sire is a blue roan with a blanket, I think he's going to look a lot like him except with larger spots, and more of them.
> 
> ...


Haha sorry I thought you said he was a filly. And he is absoloutely gorgeous! I hope he stays darker too, fingers crossed!
Also just out of curiosity, what's his sire's registered name? sorry I've just been trying to find out info on my appy that died, i know she was redgistered but don't know her registered name. I know it's a super long shot that I'll find anything on her, but I am still trying


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Nuggets Super Shado
He can be found:
Palisades Appaloosas Standing, Nuggets Super Shado,1999 Leopard Stallion


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Drifting said:


> Nuggets Super Shado
> He can be found:
> Palisades Appaloosas Standing, Nuggets Super Shado,1999 Leopard Stallion


 Thank you


----------



## downtowndanny (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a horse that changed color. This is Sophie (Cajuns Peppy Leo Bar)


----------

